# Pray for the persecuted church



## Raj (Dec 27, 2007)

Violence and persecution in Indian Church from the Hindus.

Let's pray for peace, harmony, understanding, and that the Church will stand faithful to the teaching of Christ in spite of the persecutions.

Stories from msn and BBC...


Eleven more churches torched in Orissa - MSN India - News - News


BBC NEWS | South Asia | Indian churches come under attack


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 27, 2007)

Raj, thank you for reminding us to pray for India and the persecuted Christians. My psalm today reminds me that though the kings of assemble against Zion, they cannot overthrow the city of God.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2007)

Praying brother.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 27, 2007)

May the winds of persecution bear the Gospel messengers to places that would not otherwise have heard the glorious news that Jesus Christ is Lord.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 27, 2007)

Praying brother.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is some more news on the violence in Orissa, from Barnabus Fund:

*Worst anti-Christian violence in India for 60 years hits Orissa at Christmas*



Hindu extremists launched a spate of violent but meticulously planned attacks on Christians in Kanhdamal District, Orissa State, on 24 and 25 December 2007. A total of 95 churches were burnt to the ground, as well as 730 homes of Christians. In cases where a Christian ministry operated from rented premises owned by a Hindu, the attackers were careful not to damage the building, but took all the contents outside and set them on fire. The death toll is unknown at the time of writing, but taking into account all known cases of “arson, murder and assault” the violence was, in the words of the All India Christian Council, “the largest attack on the Christian community in the history of democratic India”. 

Pictures of Orissa available in the following slideshow: 

Click here to download a PowerPoint version of the slideshow 

Click here to download a PDF version of the slideshow 
 

The attackers - members of the VHP (Vishwa Hindu Panishad) - were armed with guns, knives, trishuls (trident-like spears), home-made bombs and other weapons. They shouted slogans including: “Only Hindus to stay here – no Christians to stay here”, “Christians must become Hindu or die” and “Kill Christians”. At least nine Christians were killed. The reason the complete death toll is proving hard to ascertain is partly because the VHP have been assiduously hiding/destroying the bodies of their victims in order to prevent numbers being known. Another reason is that many Christians fled into the forest or to other villages, so some of those missing may still be alive. Those who have emerged from the forest already have spoken of the hardships and dangers they faced there, such as cold (5C at night), lack of food and especially water, and wandering tigers and bears. Most of the Christians were Dalits, a very low status group in Indian society. 


Many Christians have reported how the police stood by, watching the carnage without trying to intervene. The only exception was a Christian police officer in Balliguda town who warned church leaders in Barkhama village on 24 December to run for their lives. The next day he was transferred. 


In several places the VHP attackers were at pains not just to destroy but also to desecrate. At a church in Bamunigaon, they carefully took out the communion cups and all associated materials and crushed them under their feet. In Barkhama, where seven congregations had joined together for a combined open-air Christmas Eve service on church land, the VHP cremated the body of an elderly Hindu (who had died of natural causes) in front of the open air pulpit. 


In Kutikia a small church was attacked and its minister and 12 church members taken to a field where their heads were shaved because they refused to deny Christ. Then they were ordered to eat raw rice mixed with goats’ blood so as to become Hindus. 


*Please help our Indian brothers and sisters in Orissa at their time of need 
* 
Barnabas Fund is helping the victims of the Orissa Christmas attacks with food, clothes and temporary shelter. This is an immediate and urgent need for thousands of Christians who have been made homeless or lost their means of earning a living. 

At a later stage it will be necessary to rebuild houses and churches, and to enable those who lost their livelihood to set up small businesses to support themselves. Initial estimates indicate that the average cost of building a village church will be around £3,000 (US$6,000; €4,200) and the average cost of building a village house will be around £1,400 (US$2,800; €1,960). 

*Donate today  
* 
If you can help, please click this link to donate online * using our secure server. (Please quote project reference 21-723) 
If you prefer to telephone, dial: 0800 587 4006 from within the UK or +44 1672 565031 from outside the UK. (Please quote project reference 21-723) 

If you prefer to send a cheque by post: C lick this link for addresses of our regional offices. (Please quote project reference 21-723)


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

(note: I can't get the image links to work.)


----------

